# How to skin / prepare / cook a rabbit



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good video Hawk, that butchering technique works well for Squirells also, skinning is a little different though. Thanks for sharing and showing how easy it is to clean and cook your catch. Hopefully it will incourage everyone to use thier catch. 
Philly


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Great video, thanks for posting.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's a really nice video, have you seen this skinning vid though?


----------

